# ECG Regrets



## DWSmith (May 25, 2011)

I planned to attend this year as I have for the past two or three. The ECG is always a blast with old friends and new friends and putting faces with the names. This year is a little different.

Never mind the 9 hour drive or $200 worth of gas round trip. I do have two projects in the shop that are sapping all my available time and cash and I am now swamped with orders. So you guys will have to do without me for this year.

Have a great time, be safe and don't eat to much. :hungry:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 25, 2011)

:cry:


----------



## moggi1964 (May 25, 2011)

Damn; I was so looking forward to saying hello again, Dave.

It's good that you are busy though, cannot complain about THAT I guess!

We'll toast you _in absentia_


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that David.


----------



## Ratton (May 25, 2011)

*Hi Dave,

You will be missed!! 

Hope Glenda is feeling better!!* hmy:


----------



## WildBoar (May 26, 2011)

Dave, sorry to hear we will not see you this year -- we will miss you (and my wife will miss seeing your cutting boards). Glad to hear you have a backlog of work!


----------

